# Paintball photography



## Dillard (Dec 11, 2011)

1) 



2) 



I know most of y'all have probably never watched any paintball, but its an exciting sport to shoot. Feel free to comment and critique!


----------



## Tony S (Dec 11, 2011)

For the action that goes on in paintballing these a pretty sleepy shots, in the second one the guy is going to get blow back off that obstacle when he fires. Could use some paintballs coming out of the guns or at least the little wisp of CO2 you can see now and then for these particular compositions. 

... and don't be such a chicken, lol Get an angle where you are in the field of fire. Just make sure to have a UV filter on for the hits, and have another camera so you can show us the new paint job on this one. :greenpbl:


----------



## Dillard (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree. I've played tournaments for years and just started taking pictures. You have days you get great action shots, then there are days were its more deffense and gun battling. Today was one of those days! 

They kind of frown on you being on the field haha


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 12, 2011)

Very old pictures taken with some really low quality equipment. Stopped playing at the end of 05. I've always wanted to get back into taking paintball pics, one of the most enjoyable sports to shoot, less than 5 minutes of awesome picture opportunities followed by a short break then more of the same for 8+ hours on a good summer day! 

Remember this is only a few months into my photog "career" set mode to action, didn't even know what M, P, or AV were for...

#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7 At this tourny I was getting pounded at the break, more so than any other tounry Id shot before, usually I was at D2 or better fields and no one ever got trigger happy like they did at this little field. So this was me at the break after about 100+ hit...


----------



## Dillard (Dec 12, 2011)

Its always so fun. I've been playing since 08. Unfortunately sunday they were doing a lot of clock running drills with only the back corners filled, practicing locking lanes and crossing the field up. Completely defensive. Ruined the chance for run throughs or dives


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 12, 2011)

were not pro but we love to play rec ball.....


----------

